# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua giá đỡ màn hình

## Trương Văn Hùng

Hôm trước bác nào bán giá đỡ màn hình, mà em quên mất bác nào bán inbox zalo e cái ạ 0919801789 thank cả nhà nhé

----------

